# Sandusky River Walleye Run



## 21579

From Sylvania, been fishing the Maumee run for 20 years. Will be working in Fremont through spring. Less than half a mile from the river. Plan on hitting it this spring. Any differences? I have heard lead heads are better there? Does everybody cram the south eastern edge of Roger Young Park as close to the powerlines as possible? How does it compare? What are the differences? Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## homerun

I prefer Rodger Young especially later in the run but you'll see them shoulder to shoulder downtown too. If the water is lower, I'll also fish downstream from the pump house on the west side of the river downtown.


----------



## AtticaFish

If their plan is still on schedule, city is trying to begin removal of the dam in Spring 2017. Sounds like they are supposed to notch it at first to let the sediment out slowly. Have not heard any updated time frame recently.

I personally don't think it will change the fishing much until the dam is completely gone and a normal flow and channel establishes. I would also assume that the demo team will be informed that there could potentially be a lot of people in the river during the Spring walleye and WB run......... maybe they will wait until late Spring / early Summer to get started? I'm sure there are spots the walleye (and white bass) will continue to stop and spawn through the Fremont area but i believe the general consensus is that those fish will just be passing through Fremont and head for better habitat to spawn farther up river.


----------



## thistubesforu

Floating jogs is still my method of choice there. Difference is going to be leader length. I use 18"-3' leader in the Sandusky and the times I've fished the maumee it seemed like 6' was more ideal.


----------



## tmorrow

Shallower, slower flow. If you run floaters a lot of the time 1/4 oz is to heavy. If the river is down it is near impossible to get a good drift with floater. I usually throw a 1/4 or 3/8 lead head and use a slow retrieve and set the hook on anything that feels "fishy". I pull in 3 times as many snagged fish there as a posed to maumee due to using this method but I don't like to loose 30 floater rigs in a day. You will figure it out, but if I where you I'd just keep right on going over that river towards maumee.


----------



## odell daniel

never fished maumee, been fishing fremont for 15 years, fremont is at its best when the water is up 2 to 3 feet and flowing, usually first week in april. I have done good with 1/4oz orange jig head and a white 3" twister, I do snag alot of fish but have had a couple descent days with that combo. A couple years ago I landed 25 fish and 12 of them ate that jig, snagged the rest.


----------



## Northern Reb

I lose a lot more gear in Fremont than the Maumee. Low flow and in some places a very narrow channel creates a lot of snags. For me it is a constant battle to hit the river at the time the water level is up, but at the same time not too muddy. I have had no success there the last two yrs., but three yrs ago did ok on a couple of occasions.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Fremont has always been hit or miss for me, it's like you can go two days and not see anything caught, then the third you limit out and everyone is dragging out at least 2+ fish. I tend to throw more lead heads in Fremont but some spots, or if the waters higher, I'll throw floaters. As far as colors I throw a huge variety in the maumee and still do good, but Fremont it seems the only thing that ever really continues to produce is white and chartruese.


----------

